# Những màn sàm sỡ chỗ "nhạy cảm" quá thô thiển của sao



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*Những màn sàm sỡ chỗ "nhạy cảm" quá thô thiển của sao*

*Xinh đẹp, nổi tiếng, được nhiều người chú ý, vì thế các sao đôi khi gặp phải những tình huống dở khóc dở cười khi trở thành nạn nhân của những màn sàm sỡ thô thiển. Tuy nhiên, họ lại vẫn phải mỉm cười, giả vờ ngó lơ để giữ thể diện và hình ảnh của mình trước công chúng.
*_





Trong lúc được bảo vệ mở vòng vây ấy của fan, Trương Bá Chi vô tình để chính bảo vệ của mình "lợi dụng khám" vòng 1
_
_




Trong một sự kiện khác, Trương Bá Chi không kịp trở tay khi bị đạo diễn Phan Nguyên Lương "sờ soạng" vòng ba khiến cô chỉ còn biết tươi cười và "giả lơ".
_
_




Trương Bá Chi sợ hãi khi bất ngờ bị fan cuồng lên sân khấu và ôm chầm lấy cô
_
_




Lưu Đức Hoa cũng từng có lúc công khai "sàm sỡ" đồng nghiệp Dương Thiên Hoa
_
_




Trước hành động khiếm nhã của vị khách nước ngoài, Địch Lăng vẫn tỏ ra bình thản mỉm cười ứng phó
_
_





_
_




Phạm Băng Băng cũng thường xuyên bị "sàm sỡ" chốn đông người
_
_




Chương Tử Di ngó lơ khi vô tình bị sàm sỡ vòng 1
_
_




Không hiểu Tiêu Tường có biết mình đang bị lợi dụng?
_
_




Siêu vòng 1 Liễu Nham hốt hoảng nhưng vẫn làm bộ tươi cười khi bị fan cuồng sàm sỡ
_
_




Trịnh Dung cũng từng bị sàm sỡ chỗ nhạy cảm
_
_




Lưu Gia Linh hoảng hốt và bất ngờ với màn sàm sỡ này
_
_




Lưu Quân Tâm bị fan cuồng sàm sỡ vòng 3
_
_




Vương Lực Hoành hồn nhiên sàm sỡ vòng 1 của Trần Tuệ Lâm ngay trên sân khấu

_
_




Justin Timberlake hồn nhiên sờ ngực Mila Kunis, trong khi đó, cô nàng cũng gây sốc khi thò tay vào chỗ hiểm của anh
_
_




Nam diễn viên Matt LeBlanc hồn nhiên sàm sỡ vòng ngực của bạn gái trên thảm đỏ Quả cầu vàng
_
_




Ozzy Osbourne và Kelly Osbourne đã khiến Joan Rivers phát ngượng vì màn sàm sỡ này
_
_




Siêu mẫu người Brazil Gisele Bundchen bị "sàm sỡ" khi đang thực hiện một buổi chụp ảnh trên bãi biển ở Malibu, California.
_
_




Eva Longoria bị sàm sỡ cả vòng 1 lẫn vòng 3 khi lên ô tô.
_
_




Scarlett Johansson bị nhà thiết kế danh tiếng Isaac Mizrahi vừa kiểm tra áo ngực vừa tranh thủ sờ trái tuyết lê trong chương trình trao giải Quả Cầu vàng
_​


----------



## baosamac (27 Tháng mười một 2013)

Sao không thấy sao Việt vậy. Toàn sao China


----------



## dangtinraovat (21 Tháng tư 2014)

Chắc sơ ý thôi, không có chuyện lợi dụng gì ở đây đâu


----------



## nvhoach (22 Tháng tư 2014)

toàn mấy cái hình dựng thôi mà, Sao họ không quan tâm đâu


----------

